# spotted LOOK 595 ride group



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

this past sunday. 3 guys and a lady all riding 595s together. one was in full LOOK gear, the rest in local team gear. near Sand Hill Rd/palo alto.


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

Come to south Florida, we have mobs of 595's


----------

